# The Black Library Bolthole has moved!



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I know that many of you that peruse the BL forums here as well as the fanfic forums also frequent the BL Bolthole, so I figured for any of you that hadn't registered over there may not be aware of the news.

The wise Pyroriffic (Sarah Calkwell, author of Geldar rift) has upgraded from the confusing invisionfree-URL and purchased an actual domain name for the site. The databases will not be moved over, and the current site will remain 'active' until 31 March, at which point it will be converted into a read-only archive.

The new site, located here has been set up for the last couple of weeks, with Pyro completing the finishing touches now.

So, feel free to come give the bolthole a visit! But of course, keep Heresy-Online as your primary website to troll


----------

